#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to protect document and have certain fields that can be edited

## Climaxgp

Hi Guys

I haven't the slightest idea ho to do the following:

I need the attached word document to be protected and only have the fields highlighted in Red to be edited. Also the fields that will be edited has to have the same font and size as the rest of the document, so basically the user must not change the size and font of the fields that can be edited.

----------


## teylyn

Hi, 

without looking at your attachment, I think you can achieve what you want to do by designing a Word Form and protecting it. 

Read up in the Word Help files about forms.

cheers

----------


## Sparkyuk

Had a bit of time and did this for you hope its ok ?, If you need to edit anything just click on review,and then protect document,then restrict formatting then, stop protection ,dont forget to click start enforcing and adding a password if you need to ok ?

----------

